# Berry College Turkeys?



## GaDeerSlayer (Mar 19, 2005)

Has anyone here had any luck Turkey hunting Berry WMA?  I know they have a good population of birds, how much hunting pressure is there?  Does anybody have any suggestions on where to go on the WMA?  I was thinking about slipping over that way next week sometime but have no idea on where to start?  Any advice would be much appreciated!!!  

Thanks Fellas,

GaDeerSlayer


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 19, 2005)

we saw good signs last year behind armuchee elementary off scenic, but never could get one to gobble.  Found HUGE strut zones, huge prints, feathers.....and five minutes after our first call, a solid black coyote came straight to our decoys.  Oh yeah, lots of coyote signs too.  You might want to try over around sand springs road. those bottoms between Rocky Mtn and Berry property looks pretty good.


----------



## willhunt (Mar 20, 2005)

I saw in Georgia Sportsman where 34 were taken last year, out of 242 hunters.  I think those are the right numbers, I don't have the magazine with me.  There is a very good population but lots of pressure.  

Like the Wolfpup said, I'd go up Lavendar Mtn. off Scenic Rd.  The place I'd avoid is CCC Rd. right past the check station.  The further you walk, the better off you'll be.  I haven't personally hunted the Sand Springs Rd. area, but that sounds like a good idea too.

I've always had trouble on Berry with other "hunters" trying to cut me off if I was working a bird.  If you hear about 20 fake owl hoots at daylight, you're in the wrong place.

Good luck...

wh


----------

